# Joomla  1.5.17 ?

## Mihey

!         .     .        ( ).  !

----------


## FLY_INTER

?             .

----------


## Mihey

*FLY_INTER*,     ?  ?

----------


## FLY_INTER

-      3 \ (  )
        ...            .          ? ( ,    )??

----------


## Mihey

> -      3 \ (  )
>         ...            .          ? ( ,    )??

   ,  ,       .
      ,    ,    -  .        .  !

----------

*Mihey*,    ?  http://host-tracker.com/check_res_ajx/9254914-0/
    , ...      .      ,   ""  "" .
   -    . 
 http://just-ping.com/index.php?vh=rotaract.poltava.ua

----------


## admin

,    Joomla   !     ,    .

----------


## Mihey

> *Mihey*,    ?  http://host-tracker.com/check_res_ajx/9254914-0/
>     , ...      .      ,   ""  "" .
>    -    . 
>  http://just-ping.com/index.php?vh=rotaract.poltava.ua
>   33340

    .    .   ....
 ,   ?

----------


## FLY_INTER

> ?

       ( , ...)      ,

----------


## kit

> ,   ?

     , 1.5.17      1.5.25
  1.7.3 -    .
        ,       (   ).

----------

> .

  ,    60% ,   ...

----------


## Mihey

**,     . 
       ,    ,   ? 
     1.5.25.    ?

----------


## kit

> .          .    .      -,    ,  ,    __.    ,  ,   .

   ? Joomla 1.5.17   .       , ,       .

----------

